# New to yard upkeep, need to fill holes.



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.scotts.com/smg/common/templates/phase1SectionalLandingPageTemplate.jsp?pageId=19300170


----------



## Agriwulf (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you, that site will be very helpful when I need help with something that it pertains to, however it sais nothing about the best way to fill in pot holes in my lawn, which is what I had asked about.


----------



## MLMIB (Aug 12, 2010)

Agriwulf said:


> Thank you, that site will be very helpful when I need help with something that it pertains to, however it sais nothing about the best way to fill in pot holes in my lawn, which is what I had asked about.


Welcome to the forum!

Have you tried the search function? I asked the same question about 2 weeks ago. Short answer is you can try to sprinkle dirt into the ditches, you can dig up the soil from the low areas and put more soil beneath to level it out and you can roll/aerate it.

Long answer, search for the thread.

Hope that helps


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I'm going through the same problems with my back yard. I had an old concrete patio that was buried dug out and removed last summer. The grading settled over winter and I had some 12" deep slumped areas, 10' by 10' or so. I just recently leveled out a high spot and used the soil to fill in the hole. Tamped everything down good with my feet, then raked it out, spread compost and seeded. I'll probably have a few small low spots show up later, but I'll just aerate, fill in, and overseed in early fall. In a few seasons it will all mellow out.
Lawns are always a work in progress.


----------



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

I've had some work done to my house as well. Three large trees taken down, cesspool problems, new decking. Everytime I walk across the lawn, I feel like I'll step into a "pot hole" and break my ankle. So, I'm having some 30+ yards of screened topsoil delivered to level out 2/3 of the lawn (15 yds.) and 20 yds. for the front. The front part had a large beech tree it looks more like sand than soil. I don't think there's any nutrients in it.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

I also had to dig up my tank. Good times, and a nice uneven yard in several areas. It's not that complicated. Put dirt in the holes.


----------



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

Lighting..., My main concern wasn't the complexity of the job, it's the manual labor part. That much dirt grows in size as the day wears on...


----------



## Lighting Retro (Mar 11, 2012)

I did not mean to be condescending in any way. If it came off that way, I apologize. I know sometimes I can build up the difficulty of a project in my mind to be greater than it is, but it's mostly because I don't know squat about how to solve it. Sometimes advice from folks on here or places like here can make a project seem much less intimidating.


----------



## petey_c (Jul 25, 2008)

Lighting..., Don't sweat it. I didn't think you were being condescending. Yeah, it's difficult to convey meaning on the web. I'm not looking forward to a few days of shoveling dirt around and more of hobbling around like an old man (alright, I am getting old). Plus, I was also thinking about putting in sprinkler system. I was going to mention the fact that it hasn't rained much here lately, when I noticed you're from TX. I have a friend from the Navy that grew up in Fort Worth and moved to Greenville when he got out. But, that's off topic. Pete


----------

